# Omega vintage quartz accuracy report - 1300, 1510, 1511, 1525



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I set these various vintage quartz pieces many months ago, after adjusting several of them a bit, and just now checked them. I'm impressed! Here are the results (scroll down):

Left (Marine Chronometer, cal 1511): set 11/2/07, +1 sec as of 6/6/08

Middle (Electroquartz, "Beta 21"/cal 1300) -- two of these -- (1) set 11/2/07, +9 sec as of 6/6/08; (2) set 1/1/08, literally spot on(!) as of 6/6/08

Right (blue aventurine dial, cal 1510): set 1/6/08, +0.8 sec as of 6/6/08










And the cal 1525 ship's chronometer is only 1.5 sec. fast after setting it 14.5 _months _ago, on 3/24/07! It was a bit slow at one point in the interim, but by only about 0.3 seconds. I've had this for several years and it has always performed amazingly.


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

Fantastic results, Craig! Great pics of your to-die-for collection, too. :-!


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

Incredible, superb results Craig, and they look fantastic. The Ship's Chronometer is beautiful, a wonderful collectors piece. Thanks for posting


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

You are the curator for what museum's collection?? :-s

:-!


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

Stunning results and nice pics! |>


----------



## bompi (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous !


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, well, the old timers still aren’t so bad when regulated by a perfectionist. Fine adjusting Craig, and a stunning collection!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Gino said:


> Well, well, the old timers still aren't so bad when regulated by a perfectionist. Fine adjusting Craig, and a stunning collection!


Ah yes... old timers do have the advantage they can often be adjusted... ;-)


----------



## keitht (May 18, 2008)

Great to see such accurate results, but it is amazing how good these old movements can be, and you don't even have to stretch to the top end ones...

Cal1310's can be fettled to well within Omega's original specs, and i have a Cal1370 that runs at less than -0.12spd...took a lot of tweaking though to be fair..

And even the Cal 1250's can be made to run in the tenths...although they do have a tendancy to vary somewhat

I recently tested a good friends Cal 1510 on my original Omega Deltatest equipment.....he was a bit disappointed...we set the rate at .99s and the duration at 4secs....it was varying a bit at between -0.013 & -0.021 spd ....bloody terrible i say....only nearly ten times more accurate than both my Beta 21's...i look forward to getting mine very ( very ) soon.

Regards Keith


----------



## jon12w (Feb 14, 2006)

Superb results Craig.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

*Keith, are you the Keith T....*

... from the UK -- from whom I purchased the f300 last year? Curious if that's you!


----------



## keitht (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Keith, are you the Keith T....*

Hi Craig.

Yep thats me....more than a year though isn't it?

Keith


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Keith, are you the Keith T....*

Ah! Nice to reconnect, Keith! I hope you've been well. I recall something about selling some pieces to buy a Ducati?? But I can't recall with certainty if that was you.

Here's a piece that might look familiar -- thanks again for all your help with the repair:









The other vintage Omegas I've gotten recently have been some really killer pieces but of the mechanical sort -- specifically, the relatively rare cal 504 piepan Connies:


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Keith, are you the Keith T....*

Those look like very nice example mechanicals - solid gold too?!?? ... I haven't collected any Omega mechanicals yet -- there are so many interesting vintage mechanicals and I find most of the really interesting ones are ones Omega never encased. But I have started collecting early Omega quartz. Just got in a 13 jeweled DeVille... I'm surprised how many early variants there were (and they all seem to be adjustable).


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Keith, are you the Keith T....*

Yup, they're 18K. The one with the silver dial is actually a very, very well done redial, and as you can probably tell, the bracelet (while gold) is not Omega. The one with the gold dial is pristine original and is attached to an original Omega bracelet. I've never seen another gold-dial cal 504 like this one; it was a really, really special find, as I had wanted and been looking for the same solid gold/piepan dial non-calendar version (because I didn't know the calendar version even existed), and so I was blown away when I saw this one. Here are better dial pics:



















And here are pics of this same silver-dial watch BEFORE the redial:


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

You truly have an amazing Omega collection, Craig! :-! Has Antiquorum come sniffing around yet? :-d


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got a Beta-21/1301 - seems to be running about +1spd, apparently it can be regulated but I haven't found out how yet!


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been looking around for any of the quartz chronometers you tested.

Thanks for posting your results - very impressive and a very impressive collection you have there, Craig

Glen


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Any chance of an update ? Did you ever look at the variations between room/warm ? 

I've had my 1510 for a couple of weeks now and the worn/unworn (24 hours a day) variation is around 100spy with +12 (worn H24)/-80(room), which is a bit disappointing, especially since my Omega 1301 beta 21 is amazingly stable at -5/+5 in the same testing conditions ! Something I don't well understand since it "beats" at 8192Hz and has no TC...


----------



## qiongyi (Jul 7, 2010)

So amazing! Stunning results and nice pics!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Now have a 1510 Stardust and its movement is less sensitive to temperature variations for some reason : 
*Room temp* : 10 spy (was -146 spy before regulation, wow that trimmer is sensitive!)
*Worn/Router* : 31 spy


----------

